# Circuito para controlar semáforo con GAL



## AldoVargas (May 31, 2014)

¿Que tal compañeros del foro?
Mi duda es sencilla. ¿Qué debo hacer para que funcione este circuito?
Ya intenté todo lo que sé y no he conseguido nada.

Es para controlar un semáforo, dos estados encienden el verde, uno el amarillo y otros 3 el rojo.
Este es el código completo:

```
Name Semaforo 1 ;
PartNo 00 ;
Date 31/05/2014 ;
Revision 01 ;
Designer Aldo ;
Company UdG ;
Assembly None ;
Location ;
Device G16V8 ;
PIN 1= clk;
PIN 12= V1; //pin 12 y 13 encienden el verde
PIN 13= V2;
PIN 14= A;
PIN 15= R1; //pines 15 al 17 encienden el rojo
PIN 16= R2;
PIN 17= R3;

FIELD SEMAFORO= [V1,V2,A,R1,R2,R3];
$define S0 'b'100000
$define S1 'b'010000
$define S2 'b'001000
$define S3 'b'000100
$define S4 'b'000010
$define S5 'b'000001

SEQUENCE SEMAFORO{
PRESENT S0 NEXT S1;
PRESENT S1 NEXT S2;
PRESENT S2 NEXT S3;
PRESENT S3 NEXT S4;
PRESENT S4 NEXT S5;
PRESENT S5 NEXT S0;
}
```







Así está conectado  hasta ahora, el único movimiento que hay en él, es el clk prendiendo y apagando. 
Agradezco de antemano su ayuda.


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2014)

Yo diria que al menos uno de los,problemas que tenes es que estas cortocircuitando salidas, creo que seria mas logico usar tres salidas e implementar compuertas OR en la GAL


----------



## AldoVargas (Jun 2, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Yo diria que al menos uno de los,problemas que tenes es que estas cortocircuitando salidas, creo que seria mas logico usar tres salidas e implementar compuertas OR en la GAL




Ya arregle el error, el estado inicial siempre debe ser 0000 o en ceros ya que todo esta apagado. en fin Gracias por la respuesta. 

Tema Resuelto.


----------

